# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Μειωμένη απόδοση σήματος NOVA

## george7009

Τώρα τελευταία έχει πέσει η στάθμη σήματος και η ακρίβεια του σήματος της nova . Το πιάτο είναι γεμάτο κουτσουλιές από πουλιά . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει αυτό ? Με ένα πλύσιμο του πιάτου θα στρώσει ή να φωνάξω τον τεχνικό μήπως έχει κουνηθεί η κεραία ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ε ναι, αν ήταν δε θα τα έκαναν από αλουμίνιο, αλλά από πηλό  :Tongue2: 
Ρίχτου ένα πλησιματάκι και μήπως θέλει και στόχευση.

----------


## Prezonautis

Πιθανόν με τον καιρό και λίγο να μην ήταν καλά σφιγμένα τα παξιμάδια μετατοπίστηκε η θέση του και γ ’αυτό έχεις απώλεια σήματος.
Πάρε ένα βετεξ βούτα το στο νερό και πέρνα το ένα χεράκι.. αλλά μεγάλη προσοχή μην μετατοπιστεί η θέση του πιάτου ούτε χιλιοστό.
Μετά  πάνε πίσω από το πιάτο και πάρε τηλ αυτόν που είναι μπροστά στην  τηλεόραση, βάλτε ένα κανάλι να παίζει και πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις να  βλέπεις πόσο σήμα έχει, και κούνα το πιάτο μια προς τα επάνω μια προς τα  κάτω και αριστερά δεξιά, αν δεις βελτίωση μετακινώντας το πιάτο ξέσφιξε  τα παξιμάδια και βάλε τον στη θέση που έχεις το καλύτερο σήμα. (παν τα  μιλάμε για μικρές κινήσεις χιλιοστά χιλιοστά θα το κουνάς χωρίς να  ξεσφίξεις κάποιο παξιμάδι και χάσεις τελείως το σήμα, μετά θες σίγουρα  τεχνικό να στον κεντράρει).
*Στο ξανά λέω αν κάνεις μεγάλες  κινήσεις ή τον αλλάξεις θέση και δεν το καταλάβεις θα χάσεις τελείως το  σήμα, μετά μόνο κάλαθος θα το επαναφέρεις.*

----------


## crown

Ναι βρε Γιωργο μη ξεχασειs να βαλειs ΑVA γιατοι αλλιωs παλι θα εχειs μειμενο σημα...Τι του λετε βρε σαινια του παιδιου?
Αντε βρε Γιωργο μου φερε κανα τεχνικο να σου το ρυθμιση και ασε ττην καθαριοτητα..τα πιατα δεν τα πλενουν ...μονο τα ρυθμιζουν.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ναι βρε Γιωργο μη ξεχασειs να βαλειs ΑVA γιατοι αλλιωs παλι θα εχειs μειμενο σημα...Τι του λετε βρε σαινια του παιδιου?
> Αντε βρε Γιωργο μου φερε κανα τεχνικο να σου το ρυθμιση και ασε ττην καθαριοτητα..τα πιατα δεν τα πλενουν ...μονο τα ρυθμιζουν.



Κοίτα αν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο λέει δεν θα έχεις χάσει την αντανακλάστικότητά του?
Άρα ένα καθάρισμα δεν θα του κάνει κακό.

----------


## crown

Μονο στην περιπτωση που ολο το κατοπτρο ειχε κυριολεκτικα γεμισει από κουτσουλιεs.....και μονο τοτε.

----------


## george7009

Οπότε θα καθαρίσω το κάτοπτρο , και θα δούμε για τη συνέχεια .....

----------


## SV1DB

Οι κουτσουλιες  στο κάτοπτρο  μόνο  αισθητικά  επιρεάζουν,  για το  σήμα  είναι  σαν να μην υπάρχουν  διότι είναι "διαφανείς"
στις  υψηλές  συχνότητες.
Μόνο  εάν είναι  από  "μεταλλικά"  πουλιά ... Ηι-Ηι

Πριν κάνεις  οτιδήποτε  πηγαινε στον δέκτη  στις  ρυθμίσεις   να δείς  την ενταση  του σήματος  και  την ποιότητα  (ειδικά αυτή πρέπει να είναι  πάνω  από  50 )  εάν  είναι χαμηλή  θέλει ρύθμιση.  Και πρότασή μου είναι  τεχνικός  με πεδιόμετρο  για  σωστή  εργασία.

----------

